# Se quema el integrado amplificador de audio del TV



## juan carlos sanchez (May 24, 2005)

Tengo problemas con un televisor marca tonomac de 14 pulgadas, me quema el integrado de sonido que es el TDA1904, lo reemplazo por uno nuevo y despues de 2 semanas lo quema.


----------



## Nacho (May 24, 2005)

Ya mediste cual es el voltaje de alimentacion del integrado? es menor que su maximo soportado?, que tan menor?

Para mi el problema es la alimentacion, el integrado esta trabajando en el punto de quiebre algo asi como 10% menos del voltaje maximo soportado.

Saludos,
Nacho.


----------



## gaston sj (Jul 7, 2006)

hola yo creo que tienes que reemplazarlo al integrado y chequear todos los capacitores y diodos y es muy importeante lo de la electricidad


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bajate el datasheet del integrado

Revisa de tension que alimenta el integrado si esta dentro del rango del fabricante.

cambia el condensador electrolitico que une el integrado con el altavoz


----------



## gomeztv (May 8, 2009)

hola: la causa de este problema es que la fuente de alimentación entrega una tensión excesiva.
La solución es reemplazar los condensadores electroliticos del primario de la fuente conmutada y reajustar el valor del +B.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 19, 2009)

4 años han pasaso y ni se supo si se arreglo el audio del susodicho TV...

Acaso lo habrá tirado por la ventana?
Se lo regalo a la suegra?

En cuatro años... Ya me hubiese dado la vuelta de nuevo por el foro por lo menos a ver que paso...

Bahh.

Saludos.


----------

